# أقوى عروض مكيفات الأسبليت بأسعار تبدأ من 1299 ريال فقط .والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا



## halasamy (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الأن فقط من مؤسسة ماريا وبضمان "الشركة الأساسية للإليكترونيات المحدودة"

أقوى عروض المكيفات الأسبليت والأفضل بالأسواق.

مكيف Basic حار/بارد 5 سنوات ضمان على الكومبروسر و 1 سنة ضمان شامل.
===========================================

12ألف وحدة 1299 ريال.

18ألف وحدة 1699 ريال.

24 ألف وحدة 1899 ريال.

30 ألف وحدة 2299 ريال.

36 ألف وحدة 2999 ريال.

===============================
عرض خاص ولمدة 15 يوم فقط والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا لباب المنزل..

اتصل لنصلك لباب المنزل أينما كنت...

يصلك مكيفك بأتصال واحد.
==============================
ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

